# My burned dvd's won't play in my dvd player



## chasandem (Aug 20, 2008)

just bought new sony dvd player! I have burned 40+ movies onto sony dvd-r discs which are compatible with the dvd player! None of the movies I have burned will play! I keep getting a message saying no video! Please help with any suggestions on how to burn dvd's so they will play in my new dvd player!!!!


----------



## mommabear (Apr 5, 2008)

Do commercial (store-bought) dvd's play?

My first thought is to ask if these are downloaded videos, then did you convert them to a video format first?

My second thought is, if you converted them, did you make sure they are compatible with your Region? (Although most "new" players will play PAL (Europe) and NTSC (US, Asia) regions automatically.


----------

